# Nort Eastern Indiana? St. Joe, IN



## jlc1277 (Apr 28, 2013)

Found 60 grays tonight! I have pick of 30 and my partner found the same amount in same area!


----------



## jlc1277 (Apr 28, 2013)

<a href="">


----------



## en-ka-ta (May 5, 2013)

congrats! I have not found any yet. Angola area.


----------



## jlc1277 (Apr 28, 2013)

stay at it! grass is very tall this year but they are there!


----------

